# what is the best exhaust system for mkv jetta?



## JIP138 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been looking to get an exhaust system, but i don't want an exhaust that will make my car sound like a ricer car. Which do you guys recommend?


----------



## GLI-R (Dec 1, 2011)

JIP138 said:


> I've been looking to get an exhaust system, but i don't want an exhaust that will make my car sound like a ricer car. Which do you guys recommend?



What engine? 

5 cylinder 2.5L engines sound awesome with straight pipes and 2.0Ts do too... No Mk5 engine will sound ricer if by ricer you mean a honda civic engine, and if you have the 2.0T, the best performance is a 3" downpipe plus 3" straight pipe.

People dont get that it doesnt matter how it sounds but how it goes,

BTW, riced car sound like that because drivers are ricers and they accelerate evrery 2 seconds, straight pipes are really quiet on normal driving


----------



## gliforaneye (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol @ "gli-r" (sorry, had to)

Agreed with the above, but a straight pipe exhaust system will not pass emissions in many states and if your state has yearly inspections, you'll have to deal with either switching out exhausts every time you need to renew it or pulling the right strings.

Both 2.5 and 2.0T engines will sound great with exhausts and nothing like the sound of a honda/acura v-tec engine which reminds everyone of a bowel movement :laugh:

In terms of brands, I can definitely recommend miltech, eurojet, and APR. If you have a good speaker system on your computer, look up some high quality sound clips on youtube of the exhaust notes. Don't bother if you have generic speakers, it will do the exhaust no justice.

If you have a 2.0T, you'll need a turboback exhaust which is a downpipe+catback. You can just go with a downpipe in terms of getting the required flow for ECU tunes or an upgraded turbo but it is definitely recommended to also install a catback. What's the point of increasing one half if your just going to restrict the other? It's a waste of money in my eyes to buy a downpipe by itself. If you have a 2.5, you'll only need a catback exhaust.


----------

